# My 13 year old Golden



## Tom Reed (Sep 5, 2019)

I have just noticed that my 13-year old 77-lb. Golden is losing a lot of hair on her rear haunches. She is not wanting to eat. Is this normal? She had arthritis and sleeps a lot, Also on Galliprant 60mg. Thank you, Tom Reed


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. It is never normal for a Golden to not eat. I would suggest a vet visit as soon as possible. I don't know about the hair on her haunches. Best wishes for her.


----------



## Tom Reed (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you for your thoughts and response to my Golden Retriever "Riley" health and hair shedding problems...

My question on the CBD....what STRENGTH in milligrams should I give her and how often?

YES...Senior Golden Retriever ROCK my world.... 

Thank you,
Tom Reed


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

I agree w/ cwag that a vet visit is needed.

Regarding CBD -

"A new pharmacokinetic and clinical study recently completed at Cornell suggests that 2 mg/kg of cannabidiol (CBD) oil twice daily can help increase comfort and activity in dogs with osteoarthritis." http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/cornell-takes-lead-cannabidiol-research

Here's the study the article references: https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fvets.2018.00165/full

For your 77lb dog that would be about 68mg twice daily. It would be helpful for you to post the exact name of the CBD Oil product you are buying because every manufacturer formulates their products differently and their labels can be tricky to read properly.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I agree if your pup is not eating I would get her to the vet. Especially at 13 you want to be sure nothing else is going on. Good luck and enjoy the forum.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Tom Reed said:


> Thank you for your thoughts and response to my Golden Retriever "Riley" health and hair shedding problems...
> 
> My question on the CBD....what STRENGTH in milligrams should I give her and how often?
> 
> ...



I have been using CBD oil for my dogs dealing with arthritis for almost two years and have found that a dosage of 1 mg./ 10 lbs. of body weight given twice a day works well for them. That being said, not all dogs respond the same way so it can take a bit of experimenting to find the right/optimal dosage for your Riley - she may need a little more, she may not need that much. Ideally you want to start with a low dose and increase if needed, there is no benefit to giving a dog more than they need.


https://boulderholisticvet.com/cbd-dosing-dogs/


----------

